# bombers



## big_b78 (Jun 18, 2007)

hey jus bought some bombers but dont kno if they r the right ones i got some long-a and salt- a which one r better for beach


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

either one will work.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

both are fine I like the Salt A


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cast and fish with them and see if you like them. If not send them to me I will test them to see if you like them..

I'm sure you wont so I won't send them back to you..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wait a minute*

I gave you some!!!!!!..........lol

BTW, you still want that rod rack?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Plugs*

Always trying!!.. 

Dogg, Call me or PM me about the rack..


----------

